# Run Dovers first trip of 2010



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

My boys were off from school,the weather looked great, and I had some vacation days. Posted up in the "Wanna Ride, Needa ride Section" and the first victim (winner) was Inn Deep.

After some pre communication, in which I "TRIED" to inform him of what he was getting into, we agreed to meet here at this time, and...etc.

Finally get in the water and fly out the Pass at 35 mph for a short run to where I"ve been lucky with Mingo and Trigger. We pulled up the juvenile, of every fish species there is. At 1 reel in, we had 2 juvvie AJ's, and a ARS on a 3 hook rig, on a spinning reel. :doh

Made the move to the Edge and we get some NICE stuff on the bottom machine. I thought there was wreckage here!!! :clap This was just approaching the Edge.










After a couple of drifts, we figure out where to drop anchor, and work some beautiful natural bottom with a a drift from the north to South. Perfect!!!

Inn Deep breaks out his "Reel of Pain" (ROP, as the boy's and I now call it) and other assorted rods, and start landing fish. 

Live bait on the ROP and BAAM!!!










37in AJ that our handheld said weighed 23lb to 25lb. Zachary reeled it in, and he is now the AJ master of the boat.

We foul hook a BoBo and then start using that as bait. The ROP goes off again, and this time the 2nd mate jumps on it. After a 20 min Battle (8yo clock) we bring this to the top.










Bonita on the bottom, and I look at Inn Deep and :shedevil.

So the next time the ROP goes off, Inn Deep and my 2 boys say it's my turn with this look on there face, :shedevil :shedevil :shedevil

So I man up and start reeling, and after a possible stroke, this comes up.!!!










We actully cleared that tangle too!!! :clap

My boys wanted to make sure that Fat Jax noted our newfound Sharkfishing skills!!!! :doh

Wind moved around and became from the S, which didn't help our anchoring on the Edge situation, so we moved to the YG.

Lo and behold, who is there??????










I'm not saying anything about the Starboard list of the Purple Grouper machine, but there was a peg leg guy walkingon there that I was very happy to see.










Great to see the Recess crew, and Wade, especially out there. That'll heal ya quick brother!!! :letsdrink

After a little photo op of Recess running,










We get home, and put out the fish.










Not a great box by many peoples standards, but great for us!!!! Thanks Inn Deep for all the knowledge you passed on to us, and the ROP soreness we ALL now have!!!! :banghead

Thanks also to the Recess guy's, who always try to help me out on and off the water!!! :bowdown


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! Great report and pictures, I bet your boys will always remember those sharks.

:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Scott....great report and glad yall made it out there......WADE be looking good on that reccess boat!...he looks like he could become a natural!

thanks again for letting all of us "working" guys enjoy a report!

good job on the AJ too......good to see the kids enjoying it!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good to see ya'll out there today Scott. You had a dang good crew by the looks of it! My camera went kapoot out there today, so one of the other fellers will put a report up soon I imagine....


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

That looks like a big almaco to me! EIther way congrats on a nice day!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Freespool (1/19/2010)*That looks like a big almaco to me! EIther way congrats on a nice day!


i thought the exact thing but its kinda hard to tell. inice fish and if it is a almaco, its a stud.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scot You could not have pick a better crew. The boys look like they were having the time of their life. It was also nice to meet Arthur (inndeep) when we pulled up to yall. Thanks for not getting us wet when you flew by us. I was holding 30 knots and next thing I knew you were gone. What a day to be on the water catching a few fish and just enjoying life. Gene


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report. thanks for sharing it.

Mark


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

It's always great to see the kids smiling!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

them boys were all smiles and a proud poppa right there with'em.nice to meet ya auther. it sure was a beautiful day, i can't believe i left the camera in the truck.:banghead oh well everyone's aloud to make at least ONE mistake in their lifetime. good to see ya'll out on the water.

p.s. that is a stud ALMACO jack( gonna taste real good)


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the trip!! I had a Great time!! The boys did an awesome job and were much better behaved than me. Look forward to more trips. I'll keep my eye out for you and the boys a good ROP!! Was nice to meet the Recess crew!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *cobe killer (1/20/2010)*
> 
> p.s. that is a stud ALMACO jack( gonna taste real good)


I also believe it to be a Almaco. That tall swooping fin is a dead give away. It's a stud. Great report. Kids smiling always makes me smile.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great pics and report, Scott! Looked like a terrific day tobe on the GoM with the kids and a new fishing buddy..:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice report Scott, looks like it was slick as glass. Now I'm really upset that I had to work. That is a stud of an Almaco.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a fun day! Bonita chunks do seem to attract the sharks...and that is a very nice almaco!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Scott,

Awesome :bowdownyou were able to get the boys out and bring home a nice box of fish...and that Almaco is a hog man...

Jimmy:letsdrink


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome job guys. Looks like everyone had a good time.As for your shark fishing I just hope we both don't enter the same tournament. I would just hate to tell everyone I was beat buy an8 year old for the monster shark.But I would if you would tell your Dad didn't help you reel it in. You guys rock.:clap:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *PURPLE HAZE (1/20/2010)* Scot You could not have pick a better crew. The boys look like they were having the time of their life. It was also nice to meet Arthur (inndeep) when we pulled up to yall. Thanks for not getting us wet when you flew by us. I was holding 30 knots and next thing I knew you were gone. What a day to be on the water catching a few fish and just enjoying life. Gene


Geneit was a beautiful day for sure!!!

Possible reasonswe "Flew By" you:

Same motors asRun Dover, pushing 5 more ft of boat.

We only had about 70gal of gas.

Your fishbox:










Ours:










My crew:










Your crew:










Or, you really need the 350's!!! :shedevil


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I am embarrassed to say I never even thought to look to see if it was an almaco or not. It was so big I just assumed it were a regular AJ. But I believe you guys are correct now that I look at top fin. It measured 34" (fork) and was bottoming out the 25lb inexpensive scale as the boat wobbled a little.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

LMAO my crew your crew , my fish box your fish box. Too funny Dave , I mean John , or was it Mark, oh yea Steve!!! Yea, Steve that's it ( inside joke).


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Inn Deep (1/20/2010)*LMAO my crew your crew , my fish box your fish box. Too funny Dave , I mean John , or was it Mark, oh yea Steve!!! Yea, Steve that's it ( inside joke).


Inside joke is I called Arthur every A name there is until he finally corrected me!!!! Sorry Alfonso!!! :banghead

ROP shot:










You grabit... No you grab it.... Rock, paper, scissors.... Sh!+!!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Run Dover (1/20/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *PURPLE HAZE (1/20/2010)* Scot You could not have pick a better crew. The boys look like they were having the time of their life. It was also nice to meet Arthur (inndeep) when we pulled up to yall. Thanks for not getting us wet when you flew by us. I was holding 30 knots and next thing I knew you were gone. What a day to be on the water catching a few fish and just enjoying life. Gene
> ...




Scot,

That is too funny! Thanks for the chuckle! Seeing I was also on the starboard side in that picture, I have no excuse! But we do help make the boat ride well at cruise! Reminds me of that old song....."Built for comfort, not for speed". It was nice to meet you, Aurther, and the kids.....it was obvious they were having a blast! That is always so cool to see! 

Tom


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

This is one of the best threads I have read in a long time. Great job Scott, getting out there is with the family is everything. Could not have run into a better group of guys. Glad to see Wade on the water. Does the heart good.:clap


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

I didn't know almacos even got that big. I caught a 15 pounder last year and thought that was big. Guess I was wrong


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

To steal a pag e from B Rad:

Scamp Sammich!!!



















The middle coniment is Bad Azz Chef's Kung Pow!!!!

The 8yo ate them both!!!!! :reallycrying Mingo and Lane for the rest of us!!!! :clap


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

way to go scott and crew:clap

that water sure looked pretty

did you lasso that hammerhead or hook him?oke

if you run into team recess while fishing then you are definitly in the right place.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post abd even better pictures! Thanks for the report.

After all the sharks that has come to the Fat Jax, we have yet to get a Hammerhead. Good on you guys.

Jim


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Great post... it truly made my day... my boy is 5 years old now, and I have dreams about showing him the things you got to show your boys on that trip... thanks for posting it!!


----------

